# NASA Plumbrook Controlled Hunt



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anyone participated in either of the two NASA Plumbrook controlled hunts this year? NASA is in my back yard, literally, and I know the bucks were running does HARD for this past weekends hunt. Combine that with the good weather and I would imagine there were some good deer taken. Just wondering how everyone did on the hunt. I haven't seen the eight pointer in our back yard yet this week. He's either off running does or in someone's freezer!!!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

My wife and I were there on Saturday. We were alternates,and did not get a sector, but did truck hunt with the escorts. We each shot does. The escorts went over and above to try to get us on deer. We seen 20 does and 6 small bucks. We could have shot just about all that we seen but with the kids gone,2 deer is enough food for us and we were waiting for trophy bucks. 
A 120" 8 point was shot on a drive we were on and I seen 4 more bucks taken that size or smaller. I did see what looked to be a nicer 10 point in a truck that passed us, I would guess it was in the 140's,and believe it was taken in a archery sector. It was a beautiful day to be in the woods and we are grateful for the chance to finally hunt in the complex. Hope your buck is still walking!!


----------



## oneshot (Apr 15, 2010)

First time at nasa was 10-22-11 for us.I got a doe in archery section A9 deer moved all day.Hard to get a shot in the thick stuf but thats what the deer like.Need a ladder fue good trees for a climer,and take somthing to cut shooting lanes.We had a good day and would hunt there again.


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not 100% positive but I THINK the sector behind our house is A1. There is a white sign on a stake stuck in the ground beside the road about 50 yards down from the house (behind the neighbords) and I beleive it reads A1 and I assumed it was for the hunt. 

My neighbor feeds the deer and each time a deer would step out to feed Saturday it was only a matter of minutes until the guys in the truck would come run them back into the woods. It seems they do a very good job with the hunt. Maybe one day I will be fortunate enough to get drawn.


----------



## SUPE82 (Nov 17, 2011)

I hunted there on 11/12/11 we where alternates and seen a lot of deer. (25) I shot a nice 8 point and and a doe. The escorts worked hard putting on drives to get us deer.


----------

